# Need substantial food! Feeling faint.



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

A few of you have been quite helpful in your recommendations of steamed vegetables and breads (which still hurt), but I can't live off of crackers, water, peppermint tea and altoids. My dad even made me some soup, which was okay... but a girl can't live off of crackers, bananas and potatoes alone!I am beginning to feel faint - it's been nearly 2 weeks now since the pain started.My mom wants me to try Ensure or something like that. I am really hesitant. But I am beginning to feel so faint lately. I'm not used to have little to no sugar in my diet.I don't know how to cook things so that they don't hurt. I am getting so tired of this, and I'm losing energy fast. Please help!


----------



## dgluzband (Nov 26, 2007)

I wish I had an answer for you. But I can tell you that I feel the exact same way!!! I feel so unsatisfied after eating my plain turkey sandwich or chicken soup, crackers, etc every day. It leaves me still feeling hungry. We need to find a food that is good for IBS and also leaves you feeling satiated, full, and satisfied!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I can relate.When i first started the vegetarian route (before my ibs, i resorted to chocolate and candies and eating more to get myself pass that "feeling faint" stage) and then later on when my ibs started I had to eliminate even quite a list of vegies from my list of food -- the latter felt worse because now with having ibs I cannot eat chocolate/candy anymore. My way to deal with it is to eat smaller portions but more meals during the day. And if you can eat avocado, make sure you eat some -- it is a fruit, but it feels quite fatty. After eating a small one for breakfast with a lil bit of salt, I usually feel so full that I don't even feel hungry by lunch time.Cherrie


----------



## cornflake girl (Dec 6, 2007)

OOni,I soooo hear and FEEL your pain. I can identify so much - for me I get so bloody tired of sipping organic, sodium free BROTH, mint and ginger tea. What I'm noticing lately is actually what the above poster wrote - an avocado! I love to dress it up, but that sometimes iritates me, so I just mash it up, sprinkle a bit of braggs on it. and i'm good to go.Another thing that jives with my system, but I know not necessarily others peoples are smoothies. I usually put flax oil, soy milk/rice milk, Activia yogurt, frozen berries and a banana! I know when I eat these foods alone, sometimes they can give me crazy problems, but for some reason in combination together, I feel an almost calming effect.Hope all is well with you, and hope there's been some improvement since you last posted!cheerscfg


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I would say it depend of your symptoms.If you D-type or C or mix.Bananas are constipating.Sugar can boost your energy quickly.Instead of keeping your stomack empty,try to always keep a snack if you're going out.Buy fresh strawberries or rasberry when you're stomack is empty but your lower bowel is bloated.They are very healthy food that will not cause indigestion or blocage.


----------



## curtmichael (Dec 14, 2007)

Ensure will definitely help with the energy as I have been on them solid for a month for breakfast and luch supplements and they are great in that department. They're not exactly tasty but they're not horrible either and each serving with give a boost of 250 calories at a little over a cup. So if you down 2 at breakfast thats a good start to the day with 500 calories and they are also gluten and lactose free which is a bonus. I dunno, ive been slowly weaning myself off of them and getting back into solid food as I dont want to rely on them too much. You can also stock up on soy protein drinks, that'll do pretty much the same thing and you can usually buy no name and save a few $$$.Cheers!Curt


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks curtmicheal,i never knew that ensure doesnt have milk..i will try them because im lactose intolerant and this will be good for me to have..finally i can have pudding again


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's a long shot because I don't know if you've got one of these places near you, but this is what I do:Every so often I'll have one of those days where I just can't eat but need something. So I go to Booster Juice. Expensive... but very good! It's all yogurt smoothies.. with real blended fruit. They even make it right in front of you. They're Original, which I usually get, has carrots, strawberries, oranges, pineapple and banana. Then to live up to their name, I add a "Fiber" booster to it - it's a shot of whatever supplement you request that they throw in the blender with everything else.Great treat!Other, I would recommend making your own homemade smoothie with yogurt and fruit.


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Thighs- please let me know if you try the Ensure. I am also Lactose intolerant and would be interested if it is OK to drink, thanks.Ooni- why are you not getting as much sugar anymore? I have similar issues since I cannot handle Fructose. I cut out all the junk food that I used to eat plus I quit smoking(which messes up my bodies sugar levels) so I definitely have times were I feel light headed and tired. Take a look at this link here http://underthemoon.squarespace.com/articl...our-sugars.html It lists all the different types of sugars and which ones are good and which ones are bad. Also there are a lot of artificial sugars out there that some would say are poisonous that should be avoided as well ie: aspartame, Sorbitol etc. I look for things that have Dextrose, Sucrose(not sucralose),Sugar and Glucose listed in the ingredients. As far as drinks go, the Sobe Lifewater (orange) and Lipton Sweetened (black) Ice tea are what I grab. Sweet and Sour Chinese usually makes me feel good as well since the pineapple is high in good sugar, and the rice regulates blood sugar levels. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ensure is lactose free and gluten free.K.


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Cool thanks K.


----------



## MikeW (Feb 24, 2008)

If you want a snack food that's got lots of energy and is readily portable, I tried a variation of one of the snacks in Elaine Gottschall's book and it turned out great.Crush almonds and pecans at a 1:1 ratio (or other nuts of your preference)Mix in shredded honey dates. (i used about 1/3 of the volume of the nuts)Add other dehydrated berries or fruits (non-sugared)Add honey, and microwave the mixture for about a minute to make it blend more easily.When everything is good and sticky, put some parchment paper on a cookie sheet and spread the mix out about as thick as a typical granola bar. Bake it at 375 or 400 for 15 minutes or until it appears a dark golden brown. Score it with a knife when you take it out of the oven and let it air cool for a short time, then put it in the fridge overnight.In the morning you can break the scored bars apart and put them in baggies. Tasty and safe.Oh, and hello all, my first post


----------

